
GCHQ Using US Companies, NSA to Route Around Surveillance Restrictions - rosser
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20160602/17210734610/investigation-shows-gchq-using-us-companies-nsa-to-route-around-domestic-surveillance-restrictions.shtml
======
dang
This appears to be mostly cribbed from the article posted at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11821200](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11821200).

~~~
rosser
Well, it _is_ TechDirt...

